# Two faces



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 12, 2016)

A couple shots of my niece at the beach taken in very harsh lighting.  She surprised me with the attitude look in the first image but then a nice smile in the second.  A little fill flash was used to try to soften the shadows somewhat.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice! but you should check the surrounding area to see what burned down. LOL


----------



## Designer (Aug 13, 2016)

Shot #2 is very well done, but I'm not seeing much effect from the fill flash in shot#1.  

Hire her.


----------

